# Degreasing wood?



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

I am applying stain to some wooden shelves above a stove. They are stained and Linseed oiled. There is a heavy build up of grease from the stove. What product should I use to degrease them? I was going to use thinner, but I was wondering if there is something better out there. Thanks.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

You can use a water-based remover like KrudKutter to take off the grease and oils. If the finish under the grease is good, use a solvent to clean it, prep and you should be good to go. Be sure and let everything dry completely out of the surface. This may take several attempts to get it done right so that it is completely clean. You can always make a test run with some stain and if it fish-eyes or doesn't look like it's absorbing, clean it off with a solvent and keep using the solvent to try and get it out of the grain.


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

also naptha will work. not all water base degreasers are effective on oil/grease/


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Krud Kutter is good stuff. TSP substitute or TSP are also effective grease cutters. If the person uses peanut oil (Asians use it often) potassium hydroxide would be the choice caustic.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ProBrush said:


> They are stained and Linseed oiled.


Are they built-in? If not, it might be more cost effective to just replace than trying to get the linseed oil off. I'm picturing wood shelving sitting on metal brackets mounted to the wall.


----------



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

No they aren't built-in. They are pines shelves with pine brackets in a man cave in the basement. The new HO wants to brighten the place up by applying a white stain over the existing stain on the walls, shelves and cabinets. The walls are pine and were covered with a solution of rust and vinegar.:blink: I did a couple of test places and she loved it. I hate it and think that the wood should be sanded down and then restained. It it going to be tough for me too be happy with the end result I think.
Oh and the floor is going blue, trim pink and the doors green!


----------



## ComRemodel (Dec 11, 2007)

_I am applying stain to some wooden shelves above a stove. They are stained and Linseed oiled. There is a heavy build up of grease from the stove._

Sounds like a fire ready to happen.:yes:


----------

